# Best Bino's for the Price



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep 8.5x42 is the highest...

Check out these new Nitrex Bino's...They use Zeiss glass & coating...But cost 1/3 of the price!

For the 8x42's I paid $279.00 + tax...and I wouldn't trade them for the world...

http://www.nitrexoptics.com/products/binoculars/8x42_10x42.aspx


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just had this conversation the other day at the range. I have several 10x42s for hunting that are good quality. I didn't want to break the bank on a set of 8x just for 3d. I went to Sportsmans Warehouse and compared everything from Leupold, Nikon, Bushnell and Alpens. No I didn't break out the $1000 glass.

To my surprise, the best viewing pair was a $130 set of Alpens. They looked the best and were the least expensive of all. They even looked better than a more expense pair of Alpens. 

Everyone will have an opinion. I suggest you just go do your own test and see what works in your price range.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bino's*

$4$ the Vortex Diamondbacks are really hard to beat! Amazing quality, clarity, price, and lifetime waranty.


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can use a rifle scope, Burris has a deal with a scope/bino combo. A buddy of mine bought a Burris scope and I bought the bino's from him for $30. I really like them.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Hands Down*

In my opinion the Vortex line of binoculars is the best for the money. I have been able to look through a lot of optics, and have chosen my own only after seeing what was out there. I am very impressed with the clarity, durability and PRICE of my Vortex Diamondbacks 8 x 42. I have yet to pull them up and not see the 12 ring. For the price and warranty alone, you have to visit a Vortex dealer. They are great optics at unbeleivable prices compared to the competition. Good Luck, hope this helps!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree,Vortex is the way to go.Great product and even better waranty.Personally the vipers are the way to go.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Meopta*

For under $1000 cabelas Euro's or Meopta meostars.

Kyle


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

This is qouted from a PM that I sent Jayhawk last night concerning my veiw of Vortex.

I went to a 3D shoot today and took both pair with me and two friends, one of them brought a pair of 8x42 Pentax. I have been looking through these binos for 4 days now and I must say they are both great bino's. This evening and yesterday evening I went out just before dark and looked through both sets back to back and one thing is for certain, I can see waaaay past shooting hours.
I have decided on the Bino's I want to keep and that is going to be the Vipers. I like the size and weight, and they were equal in clarity in daylight hours although the Razors do have a wider F.O.V. and maybe right before dark the Razors shine " a little", hard to tell honestly. The big plus for the Vipers and the deciding factor "for I really wanted to keep the Razors" is that when I first put the Vipers to my glasses there were no adjusting for a clear picture "no black on the sides", the Razors I had to be conscience of how I was holding them up to *my* glasses to get that perfect view.


These are some great bino's and Ron was really great to work with, I'm returning the Razors back today. They both have their pros/cons, but in the end for me the Vipers came out ahead and it wasnt due to the price, for the $100 rebate really knocked the difference down.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tufelhundin said:


> This is qouted from a PM that I sent Jayhawk last night concerning my veiw of Vortex.
> 
> I went to a 3D shoot today and took both pair with me and two friends, one of them brought a pair of 8x42 Pentax. I have been looking through these binos for 4 days now and I must say they are both great bino's. This evening and yesterday evening I went out just before dark and looked through both sets back to back and one thing is for certain, I can see waaaay past shooting hours.
> I have decided on the Bino's I want to keep and that is going to be the Vipers. I like the size and weight, and they were equal in clarity in daylight hours although the Razors do have a wider F.O.V. and maybe right before dark the Razors shine " a little", hard to tell honestly. The big plus for the Vipers and the deciding factor "for I really wanted to keep the Razors" is that when I first put the Vipers to my glasses there were no adjusting for a clear picture "no black on the sides", the Razors I had to be conscience of how I was holding them up to *my* glasses to get that perfect view.
> ...


Semper Fi mac! '89-'93


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

My vote goes to Alpen apex they retail for less than 500 but you can get them on ebay for less than 300. Can not beat them in My opinion. Two of my shooting partners paid Hi dollar for their glass, Kahles and Leica's. None of us can says whos is better.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

My vote is for the Vortex. I now own two sets and love them both. Just my $.02.....Ron


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

bowshooter86 said:


> hey all i am looking for a set of good 3D binoculars, i have a set of 10x42's and they are ok with the local clubs but i am going to a few IBO events this year so the 10's are illegal. I am pretty sure that IBO says they cant be more than 8.5 power


burris makes great ones and bushnell has really come a long way.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

For the money I thing the Nikon action series are hard to beat. I have the 7X35's but they also make 8x40's. You can get the 7x for $55 and the 8X for 70 or so.

Mark


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Alpen Apex are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the benchmark for inexpensive glass has to be the Nikon Monarchs. My wife has a pair and they're amazing for the weight/size/cost.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

X-NOCK said:


> Alpen Apex are hard to beat for the money.


if you know what you want in optics as far as clarity, f.o.v., weight, price, etc. go to optics4birding.com pick a couple pair and run the o4b scorecard. see which ones the birders rank as the best bang for your buck! remember the bird watchers are the pickiest people when it comes to optics.:shade:


----------



## supe18 (Jan 13, 2009)

anything carson...can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

I just bought a pair of leupold yosemites out of cabelas for 100.00 I dont know how you could buy a better pair for that kind of money. They are 8x32 and dang clear.


----------



## chiao62 (Dec 4, 2008)

just purchased Minox BV 8x42 BR Binocular for 159.00 when I was In the store looking at them and comparing them side by side the vortex vultures are not as bright as the minox when I look thru them. For me the minox did the job for me these are usually 289.00 you cant even tell they are blems. Vortex have a great product line and are manufactured in China , Japan , Korea , Philippines and Taiwan(Im just going by the labels on the vortex binos I saw in the store and the salesman confirmed it). I just prefer German made optics.

Vortex company info
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=2&f=277&t=159590


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Vortex is the way to go. 
Exellent quality and clarity, great price, better people, and unmatched warrenty.
I personally own several pair for all sorts of purposes.
1. for hunting is use 8x42 sidewinders (the older version of the dimondbacks)
I used these for 3d the first year or so, and they worked great now since they are getting old I just use them for hunting because that is where my binos take the most abuse, and I don't want to be abusing 1000.00 optics.

2. 8.5x50 vultures. These are probably the best "value" for IBO optics. They're crystal clear, and gather A LOT of light. These were my primary 3d optics for quite some time until the 8.5 razors came out. now they play back up.

3. 8.5x50 razors They don't get any sweeter than these babies. These are my official IBO optics. crystal clear, great light transmission, and stylis design. To me the only difference I could find between these and the 2000.00 swaro's was the razors are a bit heavier (the guy who owned the swaro's came to the same conclusion)

4. 12x42 vipers. These are my Field course/ ASA optics. They are smaller and lighter than my razors wich is a plus for me on the field course. But they also have more magnification for trying to see those skinny shafts on 80 yard targets.


You just have to ask yourself how much your wanting to spend. If you want to stay real cheap look at the dimondbacks, if you want to stay cheap yet still get the max allowable performance the 8.5 vultures are the way to go. If your ready to go all out then by all means either the razors or the vipers would make you a very happy camper.


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*best bino's for the buck*



flintcreek6412 said:


> I just had this conversation the other day at the range. I have several 10x42s for hunting that are good quality. I didn't want to break the bank on a set of 8x just for 3d. I went to Sportsmans Warehouse and compared everything from Leupold, Nikon, Bushnell and Alpens. No I didn't break out the $1000 glass.
> 
> To my surprise, the best viewing pair was a $130 set of Alpens. They looked the best and were the least expensive of all. They even looked better than a more expense pair of Alpens.
> 
> Everyone will have an opinion. I suggest you just go do your own test and see what works in your price range.


This isn't surprising to me because I see and hear that reaction almost everyday. For the money, dollar for dollar you won't find a better bino than an Alpen.

They all have a lifetime warranty and you may want to read the thread on Alpen Optics on Archery Talk regarding customer service.

In the $120-170.00 price range the Alpen Shasta Ridge 8x42 for hunting or 3-d or the new 8.5 x 50. These are bak4 glass, fully multicoated, phase coated, water proof & fog proof 

From $265.00 to $330 the Alpen Apex. These are the most predominate bino used at the ASA professional 3-D tournaments today.

From $550 - 650.00 The Alpen Teton. This is the newest line of Alpens and has already helped last years winners of the ASA and IBO Pro Champions. They are brighter than anything else out there.

From $985 and up the Alpen Rainier. You can put this up against any optic from any company and it will surprise you at the quality of this optic for the money.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

*binos*

Alpen Apex


----------



## adamsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

*Vortex*

Can't beat their customer service, price and warranty.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yep 8.5x42 is the highest...
> 
> <SNIP>


Where does it state that 42 is the largest? I looked on the IBO rules and they state 8.5X is max but no mention on objective size. Just wondering before I buy bino's.

Mike


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just picked up apair of Vortex Diamondbacks.They were 100 dollars cheaper than my Nikons and are noticably clearer.I had to do the same thing because i had 10 power binos and i want to shoot IBO shoots. Definitely worth the 190 dollars man.


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*bestino for the price?*



vmthtr in green said:


> Where does it state that 42 is the largest? I looked on the IBO rules and they state 8.5X is max but no mention on objective size. Just wondering before I buy bino's.
> 
> Mike


There is no limit on the objective lens size! the diopter power is the limiting rule and that is 8x. 8.5 is allowed on a manufacturers tolerance variance.
Look at these 8.5 x 50 models brfore you buy - you can't beat them for the price:

Alpen Teton 85 
Alpen Apex 496
Alpen Shasta Ridge 386


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a set of Vanguard bino's (same company that makes the archery cases). I have the 10x42's and they are a great set of glass for the money. Field and Stream magazine voted them the #1 value in optics this past year.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Check this out guys. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=889384 Doug has a special going on. I ordered the 8.5X56's.

Mike


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

I received these yesterday and they are great. I have a set of Steiners and these are better and much clearer. At $125 off listed price they are a bargain.

Mike


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Pride Hunter said:


> $4$ the Vortex Diamondbacks are really hard to beat! Amazing quality, clarity, price, and lifetime waranty.


Have to agree, I love my Diamondbacks


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

which one do you prefer 32mm or 42mm glass? I cannot handle 50mm, too heavy on my neck


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

:mg:


s_house said:


> Have to agree, I love my Diamondbacks


i agree +1


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

vortex............

great CS..................thats hard to find these days.

they also have a very cool and functional "archer" strap for wearing the binos on the 'side'.

dont have to mention the V.I.P. warranty do I?

camoham


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Carson 8X42 XM HD's $200 shipped. Do a search.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Speed 1B said:


> I just bought a pair of leupold yosemites out of cabelas for 100.00 I dont know how you could buy a better pair for that kind of money. They are 8x32 and dang clear.


I just got a pair yesterday. I can't wait untill the weekend to put them on a target. very clear!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Vortex 8.5x50 are great binos for $240 through Jayhawk optics. Just got mind last week and they are VERY clear at low light . Way to go Vortex:thumbs_up


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

ZEN ED 8x43 or 10x43. I am saving toward that goal. They are as good as the most expensive european binoculars

http://www.opticstalk.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=17063
http://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=135248


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

You should really find somepone who carries the Carson Bino's. I have put them next to the zeiss and swaros. and they rank right there with them. They are super clear and very economical.
8x42 XM ED's.
For the money a very hard to beat bino with excellant light gatthering and crisp clear viewing.
Haz


----------



## red rabbit (Apr 23, 2008)

nsbc07 said:


> ZEN ED 8x43 or 10x43. I am saving toward that goal. They are as good as the most expensive european binoculars
> 
> http://www.opticstalk.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=17063
> http://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=135248


10-4 on the links in the quote. Many other Zen and Promaster threads are on Birdforum.
I have the Zen ED 8x42 and compared them directly against the Monarchs, Viper and Razor with a resolution chart. I'll choose and keep the Zen, even though they are "only" $360.


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Alpens.  Hands down. 8.5x50.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

bought a pair ov Vortex Vipers @ the Ia pro am this past winter , I have been a dyed in the wool , brainwashed Swarovski guy for yrs , my Vipers are better than my SLCs ....... and a paycheck cheaper ....... cant go wrong with these top end binos at very affordable prices


----------

